# Anyone Know What This Is?



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Hopefully it's puppies-to-be.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Rowdy said:


> Hopefully it's puppies-to-be.


This was also my guess


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

The border collie you need in order to be the Crazy Dog Lady you mention in your sig?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Yup, we have puppies on the way...due about Feb 16th, out of Kilty by Ruairí.....I CAN'T WAIT!!!!
Slarti, the 5th one I needed came when I got my red boy, Ruairí.....


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

More puppies! Holy crow. Excited


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Congratulations!

Btw, a couple moved into my building with dogs who are identical to Kilt and Titch. To the point where I checked here to see if you rehomed them for some reason.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Amaryllis, try to get some pics of them...be pretty cool to see their twins....but, no, we're in WI and none of these kids are going anywhere w/out me


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Congrats! Best wishes for a litter of healthy pups!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

so, wanna do some guesses as to when the 1st will be born and how many/boys-girls she'll have? last litter was 6 boys, 1 girl born on due date (4/25/13), 1st at 6:49 p.m. Also, what colours do you think? Ruairí is red/wh from bl/wh sire, seal/wh mother...does not, to my knowledge, care the tri gene, strong on the red in his lines.....Kilt has bl/tri sire, cryptic merle mother, red in her background but not sure if she carries the red gene....last litter was sired by a lilac and 5 of the 7 pups have brown/red undertones (tho would be bl/wh colour).....guesses?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm thinking 4 boys and 3 girls  maybe birth time around 7:23am/pm?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

kcomstoc said:


> I'm thinking 4 boys and 3 girls  maybe birth time around 7:23am/pm?


on the 16th?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

tirluc said:


> on the 16th?


I didn't know the approximate due date so I left it out  sure on the 16th


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

kcomstoc said:


> I didn't know the approximate due date so I left it out  sure on the 16th


oops, sorry...had mentioned it in my "confirm" post and forgot to mention it put it in again


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, just 2 (long) wks to go till pups arrive...well, plus 2 days for due date .....her starting weight was 39.6#.....we'll see on the 10th how much she's gained.....but, here's how she's looking (not sure how well you can see it, i'll try to get some better pics tomorrow)





these are the best "non-moving" ones i have for comparrison


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

she's so cute  I love that half her face is black and the other half white, adorable


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations! So exciting.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

well, just a little over a wk to go...we go in Tues for an x-ray to find out how many to expect, then wait ....whelping box ready (side panels are getting replaced soon, b/4 pups are up moving)....pig rails are to the side in the pic, have since been put on


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see tiny puppies! Best of luck.


----------

